# How to de-crystalize Honey



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I noticed that last year's honey is very easy to chrystalize.

Is that due to water content or something else?

I also saw a post about warming it to 100-110F in warm water. We tyically put a honey bear in the micro-wave for about 20-30 seconds. I'm not sure if that is such a good thing to do now that we are learning what kind of "chemicals" may be leached out of the plastic.

Besides that risk, do you also harm the honey if using the micro-wave for short periods of warmth?

I'm thinking that glass jars may be safer.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

All unpasteurized honey will crystallize.
heating honey to hot in the microwave can burn it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For some reason south east Michigans fall crop of honey did crystallize real fast. No it has nothing to do with moisture content as ours was at 16% which is low for here.
We sort of think it was the early golden rod that had the effect this year because the girls were working it more than normal early.

Placeing bears in the micro wave can be a very bad idea. In some of the supplier catalogs they warn that some types should not be micro waved.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

It's not just the plastic that's an issue.

Heating honey in a microwave can break down the natural enzymes that are found in honey. Just heat some water up and set your honey container in it. No fuss no muss.

Mike


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

My honey is in glass jars and I just set it in hot tap water.


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

You guys responded to my question about crystallized honey, and thanks for the info.

I do have another question about processing. In SE Michigan, I wait until October timeframe to pull the supers. Is this what most people do, or do you collect at different times of the year to get honey from different blooms? I only have one hive, so I need to get the quantity built before it would be worthwhile to go through the collecting/extracting process.

How many hives to you need to get adequate volumes of honey at various times during a summer? Probably very weather dependent???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"How many hives to you need to get adequate volumes of honey at various times during a summer? Probably very weather dependent???"*

Thats sort of a what is she talking about question?

Adequate volumes of honey, what do you consider as adequate?

If you are pulling honey supers in Oct. in Michigan that is way late, I would say way to late.
We try to get ours all off just before labor day. that way they have all of sept and oct to gather hopefully enough to fill their deeps for winter. Also by pulling honey that late you will get more golden rod and aster honey. 

 Al


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i know a local beekeeper who has converted a used refridgerator to treat crystallized honey. he has a lightbulb mounted inside to make heat and it is controlled by a thermostat that maintains a temperature of between 90 F and 110 F.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have heard that different types of honey crystalize at different rates.

I have no first hand knowledge of this: I only have "Summer honey" and "Fall honey", I do not keep track of what flowers the bees are working! When the bees cross my neighbors land, I do not know what they are working.


----------



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

What Mike said.

On the same topic. I've got about 10# of '08 honey. Raw crystallize honey that smells a little spoiled. No mold just some bees that got in there. 
Could one feed it to your colonies without adverse affects? If so, set it out or heat it enough to be able to feed in feeders?


----------



## PLCRI (Mar 24, 2008)

The easiest way I have found to liquefy the honey is to leave it in my care with the windows rolled up on a sunny day. I did many 2 gallon pails last year. It takes a few days, but I would rather do it slowly than risk ruining the honey. It worked great!


----------

